# WTB - Vulkan Lord of Drakes LE - order through someone



## Entarion

Hi,

I'm collecting Primarchs LE novels and I missed out on Vulkan. Before I will go to Ebay where prices are already going crazy I noticed that it is still available on US GW webstore.

But I am from Europe so I can only order it to someone in US and he would send it to me. It would be still cheaper than to try Ebay.

Would be here any kind person who could do that for me ? Please PM me and we can sort out the details.


----------

